# Electric razor for paw pad fur



## AlanG (Jul 11, 2018)

Ive tried a few cheap ones, trying to save a few bucks here and there, and that never works out.
I should have just went for the tried and true more expensive ones from the start.

Clippers like the Wahl Chromado or Oster Turbo A5 work great.
I went with the Oster because it had a nice long cord, 2 speeds and tons of blades to choose from.
(And I shave my head with my trusty Oster 76!. The A5 is quieter than the human 76) 
Ive used the A5 for everything from trimming pads to full on grooms with comb attachments.
I believe Andis makes a great clipper too, but Ive never used one.

Im sure a professional groomer would have their favorites which could be different from mine, but definitely dont try to cheap out - you'll be glad you got a good one if you ever have to deal with matted fur.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

AlanG said:


> Ive tried a few cheap ones, trying to save a few bucks here and there, and that never works out.
> I should have just went for the tried and true more expensive ones from the start.
> 
> Clippers like the Wahl Chromado or Oster Turbo A5 work great.
> ...




Yes I agree with not going the cheap route my husband agrees as well (without it being too too much). When doing the pad fur I would not use any attachment at all , correct ? Going to look at both of these that you recommended thank you for your quick response[emoji847][emoji847][emoji252]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I've used clippers on my 1st golden, she was a rescue and several years old. It was quick but be sure not to use them for long as the blade gets hot. Warning, it can cut into the pads so be careful.

Since then my girls ... well, I think it tickles and they do not enjoy the clippers. I just use the cheap scissors that came with the clippers... Walmart Wahl and I've had them 20 yrs. Just keep some kibble close at hand and do one foot with lots of reward. If it goes well do 2 but puppies have a very short attention span and just asking them to be still for more than one foot is asking for a lot. I do one foot a night 

As they get older I make the "grooming" sessions longer. It's also a good time to clip nails. I can clip my girls... Sips has one foot that seem to tickle and always start with this one just to be done with it ... give a kibble or two and then do the other 3. She is much more relaxed with the dremel tool and it's much quicker. Started by just touching the end of the nail of each toe (only one foot) but soon realized she was happy to just lay down and do them all. 

I really hate cutting dark nails and have been doing it for decades but if you have never done this before have the vet or vet tech show you how and purchase some quik stop when you purchase the clippers just incase you cut them too close.. this will stop the bleeding. 
If you aren't comfortable with this have the vet do it but do it often as those baby nails grow quickly!


----------



## AlanG (Jul 11, 2018)

Zeke1 said:


> Yes I agree with not going the cheap route my husband agrees as well (without it being too too much). When doing the pad fur I would not use any attachment at all , correct ? Going to look at both of these that you recommended thank you for your quick response[emoji847][emoji847][emoji252]


Correct, no need for an attachment.
I used a #10 blade for work like that.
If you want to be extra careful you could use a 1/16 comb attachment though.

And it is true that the blades can get hot, which is why I liked the A5 with its two speeds.
Even still, it helps to have cooling spray.

Some of the cordless ones from Wahl and Andis are virtually silent though, so if thats a major concern then look to them.
The A5 does make noise, but still not scary loud considering the strength of the motor.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm a professional groomer. I really like the Wahl Power Grip clippers and several of my coworkers really like the Andis Ultra Edge. I think the Wahls ran about $150-160 when I bought them. Not sure about the Andis. The Power Grips run extremely quiet and I even use them on a couple horses who are noise sensitive without much trouble. For pads I use a 30 blade, but that is VERY short and a beginner could easily nic or razor burn the feet, so I would recommend a 10 blade. As far as blades getting hot, there are some cooling lubricants you can buy, such as Cool Lube or Blade Ice which you can spray on the blades periodically to keep them cool. Spray the blades while they are running and wipe excess off (I just wipe them on my pants). Do not use blades for the hair on top of the feet unless you want your golden to have poodle feet, lol! (made that mistake once before I became a groomer, lol!) Use a scissor for the hair on top.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

puddles everywhere said:


> I've used clippers on my 1st golden, she was a rescue and several years old. It was quick but be sure not to use them for long as the blade gets hot. Warning, it can cut into the pads so be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wednesday at puppy kindergarten the trainer recommended and encouraged us to use a dremmel for shortening nails...do u just lightly press on each nail for a second and do this once a week to keep the quick from lengthening? Ive only used clippers with first golden n it seemed fine. Any additional input on the dremel is appreciated [emoji1360][emoji252][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I do my dog's nails weekly, but I don't exclusively use the dremmel. I nip off the tips, then follow with the dremmel to get rid of sharp edges. I feel like the dremmel takes too long, even with my dog's very short nails, if that's all I use.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My cheapo clippers have been more than enough to maintain a schnauzer, clip a husky... (my granddaughters idea!) and many, many feet over 20 yrs. They were less than $20. and use them mostly to cut my own hair  these days but honestly, if all your going to use them for is the bottom of the pads I certainly wouldn't pay $$$ for clippers. Of course the Oster professional clippers will be quieter & are certainly worth the cost if you are going to use them but guess I'm just frugal. I found it just as fast to use the scissors. 

The dremel tool is fairly new for me and everyone here helped me past the "newbie panic" phase. I too clip weekly and nip off the point with the scissor style clippers and smooth them off with the dremel. But yes, just takes a second or two to complete the smooth look for each nail.


----------

